# General Locator



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Gen-Eye Hot-Spot Locator
My Navitrack (the original) is on its last breath. I took it in and maybe I can get it fixed but they tell me I probably won't have same software. They gave me a loner so I'm not jonseing. 
My Navitrack was dummy proof, Super easy, and never in over 10 plus years did I miss a locate. 
I briefly tried the scout and the Seektech Sr 20 but it wasn't sinking in. The original Navitrack is a point and shoot no brainer. 
The general above looks the same. Easy pessie nice and easy. Plz Help me decide.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

theplungerman said:


> Gen-Eye Hot-Spot Locator My Navitrack (the original) is on its last breath. I took it in and maybe I can get it fixed but they tell me I probably won't have same software. They gave me a loner so I'm not jonseing. My Navitrack was dummy proof, Super easy, and never in over 10 plus years did I miss a locate. I briefly tried the scout and the Seektech Sr 20 but it wasn't sinking in. The original Navitrack is a point and shoot no brainer. The general above looks the same. Easy pessie nice and easy. Plz Help me decide.


 The hot spot looks awesome. Watched the demo video and from what I saw it looks like ANYONE could use it accurately.
It looks very simple and it is also very versatile with the ability to locate utilities as well. Has several frequencies if I remember correctly.
No first hand experience though, I run Mytana.
Good luck though! 
Matt


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah it does look awesome. I like the arrows pointing you in the right direction and no depth until your over with a diamond. 
I'd like to hear if anyone has a legit con against this kind of locator. The pros,, Super easy and idiot proof.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I recommend the Seektech SR-20 for all your basic operations and the ability to do difficult locates. The Omni seek feature is great! Very helpful to finding unknown utilities before digging by doing a sweep over the target area. It can show things you would have had no idea they where there. I need some of the Seektech sr-60 features every now and then like dual mode tracing of 2 items at the same time and the adjustable to any freq ability but I am waiting for the new Seektechs to come out that use 18v ridgid batteries before I buy another locator.


----------

